
Ask HN: What's your excuse for not doing that thing you should be doing? - meagher
Everyone has something they keep pushing off into the future. What&#x27;s that thing and your excuse for not doing it?
======
madeuptempacct
Generally it boils down to not truly being convinced any immediate work is
"worth it."

That, and "I am le tired, so I won't be productive anyway."

